# Fly Perth to London - nonstop



## mhansen2 (Mar 25, 2018)

First direct flight from Australia to London touches down

Imagine 17 hours in a coach seat.


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 27, 2018)

I've done 12.  No fun.


----------

